# Tax preparation starting at 49aud



## akhl accounting (Aug 24, 2013)

we do tax return from $49, Super return from $90, call 1300506080

We are a team of highly experienced and talented professional accountants based in the CBD of Melbourne. We are one of the franchisees of Mas Tax Accountants which has many years of experience in providing accounting services. 

SERVICES WE PROVIDE: 
We provide bookkeeping, tax and a wide range of accounting services for all individuals, small & medium sized businesses and self managed superannuation funds. 

• Basic bookkeeping & financial statements preparation 

• Individual Tax Returns 
• Business Returns (from Sole Traders through to large Company Returns) 

• Self Managed Super (SMSF) returns 

To book an appointment: 

Please contact us on 1300 506 080


----------

